# First Fatty of 2019



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 8, 2019)

Since I'm on vacation this week from work and finally got some good weather, I figured I'd take advantage and cook me up a Fatty.  Plus it was my birthday this past weekend and what better way to cure a hangover then a delicious Fatty! 

Figured I'd do my signature Fatty that everyone seems to love with a few minor changes.  I typically stuff it with pepper jack cheese, poblanos, onions, garlic, and chorizo.  The two changes I made was I mixed in some chorizo in with my ground beef and instead of using my regular bacon, I went with a different brand that was maple flavored (which I didnt realize only had 10 pieces of bacon instead of the usual 12, so my bacon weave doesn't look as neat as it usually does.  Turned out great, though I think the extra addition of chorizo with the ground beef and maybe the different brand of bacon caused it to be more greasy than normal.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks like a fine example of a fatty to me.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## buzzy (Apr 8, 2019)

Nothing looks wrong with that fatty. I’d eat a good bit of that. Happy birthday. Getting that time of year to be hanging out outside with the smoker running.


----------



## sauced (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks delicious....nice job!! My family likes their fatty filled with homemade mac & cheese with the cheese that I smoked my self!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone!  Since I've been on a homemade pizza binge during winter (I almost have the dough tossing down perfectly!), I think the next one I do will be a pizza fatty as long as the weather holds up.


----------

